# Rosebowl Riders



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

What days do they meet? And what time? I want to try it out and see if I can hang.

Thanks


----------



## cropduster (May 10, 2011)

SoCalCycling.com : So Cal's # 1 Cycling Source.

If you have to ask, you probably won't be able to hang. that being said, keep going back. don't get discouraged, get stronger and better bike skills and eventually you'll be able to hang with the pack for the whole ride.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

cropduster said:


> SoCalCycling.com : So Cal's # 1 Cycling Source.
> 
> If you have to ask, you probably won't be able to hang. that being said, keep going back. don't get discouraged, get stronger and better bike skills and eventually you'll be able to hang with the pack for the whole ride.


LOL - thanks for the encouragement and the link.


----------



## cropduster (May 10, 2011)

I'm just being a smart a.. you could be davis phiney for all I know and go blow up the pack on your first ride out there.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

I've seen them ride before but I could not recall whether it was T/Th or M/W. I'm sure I will *not* be able to keep up, at least not initially so no worries, I'm not hurt.


----------



## bandoulu (Nov 1, 2004)

Starting up soon..good times


----------



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

Starts officially Tuesday. Roll out 5:55 Tuesdays and Thursdays. Unofficially started a week ago and has been fun already. See ya out there


----------



## cervelop2c (Nov 17, 2011)

Id like to try and make it out there for that ride too! Been trying to get more group rides under my belt though


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Joe Dirte said:


> Starts officially Tuesday. Roll out 5:55 Tuesdays and Thursdays. Unofficially started a week ago and has been fun already. See ya out there


Cool! I will be out there next Tuesday for sure.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Finally made it out there - the pace to me felt like my sprinting so keeping up was not in my cards (unless 1/2 a lap counts). I'll be out there again this coming Thursday as it's a great workout.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I was there Tuesday...got spit out the back...


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

The order for me was like this:

Motorcycle > Me > Wonderful Pistachios Pro Cycling Guy > Peloton

I'll be sure to snort some blow right before this ride kicks up tomorrow.


----------



## cervelop2c (Nov 17, 2011)

Im going to try and make it out there tomorrow. How many riders usually show? and where do most people park?


----------



## gtran1502 (Aug 20, 2008)

California Triathlon has a Wednesday brick work out there. Starts at 6 and they park in lot k. I was out there yesterday doing hill repeats with them.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

I parked in Lot K last Tuesday also:










I don't know where most riders park (or where they start actually as I got there late).


----------



## cervelop2c (Nov 17, 2011)

ok thank you. im going to try and make it oout there today!! first time! haha 
i know the start time is 5:50 but do you know if the guys usually take a few warmup laps or if they just start pounding it out from the start and warm up needs to be done on your own?


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Get there early to warm up if you drive.


----------



## cervelop2c (Nov 17, 2011)

Finally made it out to the ride.. those guys are beasts! fun ride though and good people.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

cervelop2c said:


> Finally made it out to the ride.. those guys are beasts! fun ride though and good people.


Very cool - I will be out there again tomorrow and will get there early to warm up and leave with the group.


----------



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

Rain expected Thurs.so bring your rain jacket. Another option for the climbers or those not comfortable group riding is the Thursday S.L.O.C ride (Shite Load Of Climbing)that rolls out of Lot K at 5:30. They do some of the hills behind the Bowl then meet up with the group for the last couple laps. Good for those that want to mix things up.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Joe Dirte said:


> Another option for the climbers or those not comfortable group riding is the Thursday S.L.O.C ride (Shite Load Of Climbing)that rolls out of Lot K at 5:30. They do some of the hills behind the Bowl then meet up with the group for the last couple laps. Good for those that want to mix things up.


good to know - thanks!



// who is this posting on behalf of H&S?? R.S.??


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Joe Dirte said:


> Rain expected Thurs.so bring your rain jacket. Another option for the climbers or those not comfortable group riding is the Thursday S.L.O.C ride (Shite Load Of Climbing)that rolls out of Lot K at 5:30. They do some of the hills behind the Bowl then meet up with the group for the last couple laps. Good for those that want to mix things up.


Thanks for that!


----------



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

Hollywood said:


> good to know - thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> // who is this posting on behalf of H&S?? R.S.??


No not Rob. Not sure if he's even on here. Just one of his teammates/ loyal customer. Just doing my part to help promote his shop.
Chris


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Went out there again and this time I even made it to the pre ride pep talk. Hung with the pack for 2 laps before running out of steam but still lots of fun. I even set a new pr of 6:59 with an avg speed 26.5


----------

